# Wildenten auf dem Teich



## Teichfee (5. Apr. 2006)

Seit etwa einer Woche habe ich ein Stockentenpaar auf meinem Teich. Am Anfang fand ich das ja ganz lustig und habe mir keine Gedanken gemacht. Aber langsam erwecken die __ Enten bei mir den Eindruck, daß sie sich dauerhaft bei mir niederlassen wollen und das obwohl wir mitten in der Stadt wohnen.

Meine Fische sind völlig verschreckt und trauen sich kaum noch zum Fressen an die Oberfläche. Außerdem sch... die Enten nicht nur das Ufer sondern auch den Teich voll, was für die Wasserqualität sicher nicht gut ist. Der Teich ist mit 8000 Litern einfach zu klein für zwei Enten.

Alle Versuche, die Enten zu verscheuchen, sind erfolglos. Wenige Minuten später sind sie wieder da.

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, wie ich die Enten wieder los werde?


----------



## Dodi (5. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wildenten auf dem Teich*

Hallo, Teichfee!

Dieses Problem habe ich eigentlich jedes Frühjahr - und das auch mitten in der Stadt!

Die __ Enten suchen sich einen geeigneten Nistplatz und man muß sie von Anfang an verscheuchen, bis jetzt ist es mir ganz gut gelungen, sie mit einem Besen oder Kescher zu jagen, bis sie wegflogen. Die sind dann auch nicht nach wenigen Minuten wiedergekommen. Bestenfalls waren am nächsten Tag wieder welche da. Wahrscheinlich hast Du damit zu lange gewartet, und sie fühlen sich bei Dir schon heimisch.

Denk daran, Enten fressen auch Fische! Habe es mit eigenen Augen gesehen, wie eine Ente einen ca. 20 cm großen __ Goldfisch im Schnabel hatte. Außerdem verunreinigen sie das Wasser und schleppen u. U. auch Krankheiten, Samen von anderen Pflanzen und evtl. auch Laich von anderen Teichbewohnern ein.

Vielleicht hilft in Deinem Fall die Installation eines Reiherschrecks (Bewegungsmelder/__ Wasserschlauch), der dann eine Wasserfontäne abgibt, so daß die Enten hoffentlich bald aufgeben, an/auf Deinen Teich zu gehen.

Guckst Du auch hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1854/page-2/?q=reiherschreck


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wildenten auf dem Teich*

Hallo Teichfee,

leih Dir doch mal einen Hund für ein paar Stunden aus (falls Du selbst keinen hast). Herrchen/Frauchen bekommen eine Tasse Kaffee und Ihr plaudert ein wenig. Der Hund bleibt beobachtet im Garten und wird den __ Enten "Beine" machen...
Wenn die Enten immer wiederkommen werden sie sehen, dass der Hund nicht verschwindet! Vielleicht hilft das ja schon.
Und bei den nächsten Badegästen schreitest Du gleich ein


----------



## Desejada (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wildenten auf dem Teich*

Oh ja, davon bin ich überzeugt. Wärst Du in der Nähe, würde ich Dir glatt mal meinen tollpatschigen und Federvieh verjagenden Setter vorbei schicken!
Mich würde der Entenkot überall auch stören, zumal sie tatsächlich einiges an Krankheiten und Erregern einschleppen können...


----------



## karstenconrad (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wildenten auf dem Teich*

Falls Vogelgrippefrei - hilft aufessen! Rezept kann ich dir perEmail schicken!


----------



## Teichfee (7. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wildenten auf dem Teich*

Hallo an alle, die mir geantwortet haben. Das Problem habe ich inzwischen tatsächlich gelöst. Der Tip mit dem Hund war super. Ich habe meine Freundin samt Rottweiler zum Kaffee eingeladen und der Hund ist vier Stunden durch den Garten gerannt, hat jede Menge Duftmarken gesetzt (können __ Enten eigentlich riechen?) und die Enten scheinbar dauerhaft vertrieben. Seit gestern sind die Enten weg und waren heute Morgen bis Mittag auch noch nicht zu sehen.

Ob Enten wirklich Fische fressen weiß ich nicht, meine sind zum Glück noch alle da! Die kleinsten sind etwa 10 cm lang und damit vielleicht zu groß für Enten. Ich freue mich jedenfalls sehr, daß wieder Ruhe am Teich eingekehrt ist.

Nochmals danke an alle!


----------



## Diplompostbote (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wildenten auf dem Teich*

Schön das es wenigstens bei einem geklappt hat.  

Unser Teich wird immer leerer und die (tollen) Stockenten kommen immer wieder. 

Hund nicht vorhanden, somit Lösung leider nicht umsetzbar.

Gibt es noch eine andere Idee? 

Da auch größere Fische verschwunden sind gibt es evtl noch einen anderen Killer am Gartenteich. 
Was kann da noch still und heimlich einen Teich ausräumen? 

Katzen sollen ja die Fische angeblich liegen lassen.


Für einen Ratschlag bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wildenten auf dem Teich*

Hallo,

dann gib doch mal in die Forumssuche "__ Reiher" bzw. "__ Fischreiher" ein! 
Und wie ich oben schon schrieb, man brauch nicht unbedingt einen eigenen Hund. Frag doch mal einen vorbeigehenden Hundebesitzer oder Nachbarn mit Hund.


----------



## hasit (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wildenten auf dem Teich*

Hallo, das gleiche Problem habe ich auch gerade. Aber ich bin schon eineige Zeit im Netz unterwegs und die Aussagen sind doch veschieden, was die tatsächliche Schädlichkeit der __ Enten angeht. z. B. Enten im Gartenteich:

Enten richten gewöhnlich kaum nennenswerten Schaden im Gartenteich an, um so mehr wenn ein Gartenteich eine große Fläche aufweist! Sicherlich wühlen sie im Flachwasser den Boden nach verwertbarer Nahrung durch und verursachen so gelegentlich Trübungen. Sie fressen auch diverse Pflanzentriebe, was der Natur aber in der Regel keinen Schaden zufügt. Auch Fischlaich mag zum Speiseplan der Enten gehören, doch sind sie nicht in der Lage allen Laich aufzufressen, es kommen immer noch genug Jungfische zur Welt. Ich kenne keinen Fall, wo Enten als Ursache für das Aussterben der Fische in einem Teich in Frage gekommen wären!

Enten übertragen aber auch Fischlaich (zum Beispiel leider auch Hechtlaich), den sie in ihrem Gefieder von einem Teich zum anderen einschleppen können. Dies führt oft dazu, daß Gartenteichbesitzer, die keine Fische in ihren Teich einsetzen wollen, erstaunt auf einen Schwarm "ZNIJF" (zunächst nicht identifizierbarer Jungfische) blicken, deren Herkunft sie sich nicht erklären können!

Allerdings könnten die Ausscheidungen der Enten (Kot) in einem ohnehin eutrophierten (überdüngten) Gartenteich gerade das Tüpfelchen auf`s "i" bedeuten und die Summe aller sonstigen Belastungsfaktoren entscheidend beeinflussen. Solche Belastungsfaktoren sind: zuviel Futter, zu viele Fische, mangelnde Filter- und Wasserhygiene und zu hohe Belastung durch organische Stoffe (beispielsweise Blätter), die von außen in den Gartenteich gelangen.

Es bleibt also dem Geschmack überlassen, ob die Enten weiterhin im Gartenteich schwimmen und sich eventuell sogar vermehren dürfen, oder nicht. Zumeist suchen die Wildenten ohnehin nur in der Zeit vor der Brut kleinere Gewässer auf, wo sich dann passende Paare zur "Hochzeit" einfinden um ungestört von ungewünschten Konkurrenten zu sein.

Also, ich warte jetzt mal ab...


----------



## chickmom (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wildenten auf dem Teich*

__ Enten im Teich sind das Letzte. Sie schleppen Dir garantiert Zerkarien ein. Diese __ Würmer suchen sich wieder Enten als Wirte. So weit nicht schlimm.

Bloß, wenn DU in den Teich gehst, oder mit den Armen drin arbeitest, fängst Du Dir auch die Zerkarien ein, weil sie glauben, Du wärest eine Ente. Sind halt etwas dumm! Du merkst das erst gar nicht.
Folge: Sie bohren sich unter Deine Haut und verursachen entsetzlichen Juckreiz. Danach sterben sie ab, weil Du ja keine Ente bist. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob man die Zerkarien überhaupt ohne Desinfektion wieder aus dem Teich bekommt.


----------



## gartentictante (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wildenten auf dem Teich - mal ruhig bleiben*

Hallo!

Man könnte meinen, dass kein Teichbesitzer ein Naturvolk, wie Stockenten eben sind, länger als 3 Tage ertragen kann.
Sorry, wenn ich das mal so provozierend hinschreibe.
Es wollen alle etwas Natur, ein Gewässer etc. haben und die Vorzüge geniessen und ein wenig Entensch.. vorübergehend darf dann nicht sein?

Zur Zeit ist es typisch, dass Stockenten Kleingewässer paarweise aufsuchen und auch zunächst häufig wiederkehren. Es geht hier meist aber bei Gartenteichen eher um Futterquellen für das noch in Produktion gehende Gelege.
Stockenten brüten zur Not zwar auch auf Bäumen, aber eigentlich nie zu weit weg von einem größeren Gewässer als einem Gartenteich, denn der ist meist nicht ruhig genug und nicht groß genug zur Ernährung der Küken und zur Deckung, die ja zunächst nur zu Fuß unterwegs sind.

Also keine Sorge: Nach einiger Zeit bleiben die __ Enten von sich aus weg, solange man definitiv keine Bauarbeiten an einem Gelege sieht, ist alles klar. Das wäre aber eigentlich ein Kompliment an den Teichbesitzer....

Normalerweise ist es Wildenten viel zu unruhig in der Umgebung eines Gartenteiches.
Bei meinen Eltern am Gartenteich wiederholt sich jedes Frühjahr das Spiel, nach spätestens 2 Wochen ist alles vorbei. Ohne Hund etc., und meine Eltern haben einen großen, ruhigen, geschützen Garten, Zugang zu einem Bachlauf und einen ca 20000 l Teich.

__ Hechte laichen übrigens im Hochsommer, keine Bange. Momentan gibt`s in der Natur als nächstes ggf Äschenlaich (leider viel zu selten), sonst ist es noch was früh.

Nix für Ungut!

Liebe Grüße

Marion


----------



## zoe (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wildenten auf dem Teich - mal ruhig bleiben*



			
				gartentictante schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> __ Hechte laichen übrigens im Hochsommer, ...



ähm.....  ich misch mich ja ungern ein aber als Angler ist das irgendwie schwer zu überlesen *gg*. 
Hechte laichen im späten Winter - zeitigem Frühjahr..... eine Quelle dazu z.B.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hechte

liebe grüße
zoe


----------

